# Your Single Dream Guitar?



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine...Drool 


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Jackson-PC1-Phil-Collen-USA-Electric-Guitar?sku=511634


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...mine would be a custom made sunburst strat by john suhr.

sigh...

-dh


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Charvel EVH Art Series.Drool 
white '67 stratDrool 
or an Ibanez PMGDrool


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

my tele with a bigsby.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Call me crazy but I want a real burst. Maybe the year 1959.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

There is mine :

http://www.benedettoguitars.com/35th_ann.php

But before I can afford a 20 000$ guitar ... but I can dream !


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gustavson Bluesmaster.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

For some reason, i've always wanted a Les Paul Goldtop of some kind.. I think i'd like it with P90's

something like this:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm with Robert1950 - Gustavson Bluesmaster.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

This is mine.









I just have to buy a couple more pickups so the transition to this is a little quicker









It changes back and forth depending on mood and/or needs at the time.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

A custom 24 frets LP style guitar , with zomethign liek a zebrawood top , black sharkfins on maple board and korina body . That would be nice...I'll probably get it as soon as I start working .


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

*'74 Framus Akkerman*

This one:


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

A PRS Custom 22 with birds, 10 top flame, stoptail, purple :bow:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Not that I've ever thought about it... 

- Custom neck-thru SG style
- 24-fret mahagony neck, Gibson scale bound ebony board with custom celtic cross inlays (in amber maybe with MOP or abalone trim)
- mahogany body with book matched flame maple cap and a dark burst finish (dark violin or tobacco probably, maybe dark cherry burst).
- Matching headstock veneer & finish with my initial inlaid in amber (with MOP or abalone trim)
- Duncan JB/59, maybe with covers
- standard Gibson-style control layout, pull coil splits on tone pots, amber bell top knobs
- gold TOM style locking bridge with fine-adjust tailpiece
- Sperzel locking tuners with gold keys
- side jack
- no pickguard
- straplocks, upper button behind top horn, rear button rolled slightly up the body for better balance

I change my mind daily about the gold hardware. It might be a little over the top for my taste. I've also thought about going with black hardware with some gold accests (like the tuning keys & gold pickup trim rings)


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

this one.










(when you win the lottery, I think you can pick this up for a cool 2 mill. US of course)


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I've always had a thing for 1957 Goldtops. I might get an R7 someday but that's about as close as I'll get to the real deal. 

Jim


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

one of these....used of course:tongue: 

http://www.prsguitars.com/singlecuttremmoderneagle/index.html


----------



## x.techmaster (Mar 10, 2007)

Headless Status Charger bass. The same one is played by John 'Rhino' Edwards of Status Quo. Base model costs around 1,600 British pounds, which is roughly 3,600 Canadian dollars. I am thinking that maybe I'll purchase a 5-string version of it, and possibly even with a tremolo arm (but I doubt that it is possible), all of which would make it MORE expensive. It looks great and it works great. There is nothing alike. And it looks a bit like my Ibanez SR600.

To see it, go to http://www.status-graphite.com/status/carts3/frames/frame4.htm, then in the menu on the left go to Basses > Charger.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Call me crazy but I want a real burst. Maybe the year 1959.


ME TOO! I had a chance to play one about 15 years ago. Great guitar. It is now owned by Slash.


----------



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

One of the Ibanez Prestige 7 string models, I don't know which one though.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I think for me it would be an early 60's tele like Robben Ford's. Wouldn't hurt to be able to play like him too


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...mine would be a custom made sunburst strat by john suhr.
> 
> sigh...
> 
> -dh


While you're living the dream, what custom features would you want? The pro series strats come in sunburst and although they're certainly not cheap, they are a lot cheaper than the customs.

As for me, I've had a hankering for a Cloud 9 Les Paul for quite a while, but after picking up a Japanese Love Rock I'm not so sure I'm a 'Paul kinda guy. I've certainly got more guitars than I need considering I have no gigs these days.

Now as for amps, I could certainly go for a Suhr Badger or CAE or Bogner Uber or . . . . Drool


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Obviously, this changes like the weather, but...

My dream acoustic has long been an old (war/prewar) round-shoulder Gibson dread. I've always been in love with Dylan's old J-50:









The electrics vary more. An early 60s Telecaster would be sweet, but an LP 'burst would be too. Or a 345. Or a big ol' Gretsch. Yeah, that's a bit trickier to pick out...


----------



## acdc51502112 (Mar 20, 2007)

1961 Gibson Les Paul/SG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Baconator said:


> While you're living the dream, what custom features would you want? The pro series strats come in sunburst and although they're certainly not cheap, they are a lot cheaper than the customs.
> As for me, I've had a hankering for a Cloud 9 Les Paul for quite a while, but after picking up a Japanese Love Rock I'm not so sure I'm a 'Paul kinda guy. I've certainly got more guitars than I need considering I have no gigs these days.
> Now as for amps, I could certainly go for a Suhr Badger or CAE or Bogner Uber or . . . . Drool


...i picked suhr partly because the silent backplate system is factory installed. i also like suhr pickups, and the build quality is very high, so a stock suhr custom is inherently a dream guitar for this strat guy, at least. that said, i wouldn't mind having the extra min-switch to get the additional pickup combinations: neck/bridge and all three. 

an alternative might be a john suhr three-pickup tele with a tummy cut, reverse controls and a two-point trem. as you can see, i'm not exactly a traditionalist!

i have no idea what i'm looking for in an amp, and i'm afraid to try one of those boutique numbers in case i fall hopelessly in love...

-dh


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Hollow boutique tele, Trussart, Suhr, DePergo, Fender CS maybe lightly relic'd whatever felt best, in a pastel vintage finish. Jazz pickup at the bridge (Lollar Charlie Christian?) Stetsbar or Bigsby Trem, RW in the middle pickup position. Maple neck.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

god9 said:


> One of the Ibanez Prestige 7 string models, I don't know which one though.


Oh god, I have the RG1527 and it is a dream come true in a million ways!

but aside from that, the Ibanez RG2228


----------



## shicky (Mar 30, 2007)

Gibson LP 59 Historic


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

dwagar said:


> this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one will do.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I already have my Strat but if I could have another dream guitar it would be a Gibson ES-335 - red of course.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*Parker*

Parker Fly Mojo Flame Electric. It's ugly, but they are awesome players.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd like one of these but with two wolftone P90's and the RS electronics package installed ..... please.. Drool 








[/IMG]


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

A hollow body Wolfgang! :bow: 

Unfortunately only two exist on this planet and were supposed to be destroyed before Eddie saw them.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

51 Custom Shop Fender Nocaster. I've played one in L&M and it is the sweetest Tele I have ever heard.

http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?section=guitars&cat=nocaster


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

> Your Single Dream Guitar?


I can't decide. These are two different animals so maybe I need both -
1. Warren's Guild Bluesbird.
2. A Tele like Keef's (same color) with two humbuckers and a fully countoured body like my Strat. A custom Tele I guess.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

A sunburst Gibson Les Paul... None 

Mark


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

The single perfect guitar for me is the Ibanez S2540. I mean, just look at it:









:bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not bad for a second choice.:wink:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Bourgeois DBJ Cutaway, Redwood over East Indian RW....


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

I really want a mid 90's Strat Plus with maple fretboard and in this particular Blue Pearl Dust finish -


----------



## Fliko (Mar 25, 2007)

My dream guitar is easily an Ibanez SZ720, just replace it with some real Seymour Duncan pickups.

And to the guy above wanting that strat, I have one exactly like that. Its a cheaper one though. The finish looks insanely awesome


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Too expensive for a poor teenager like me, plus they're hard to find. 

*keeps drooling*


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Gibson-Custom-Shop-Zakk-Wylde-Signature-Les-Paul-CamoBullsEye-Electric-Guitar?sku=518446


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

My dream guitar right now is the hamm hardtail hahaha  I cant wait for the demo model to get here!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Neill MacInnis (Feb 12, 2006)

teuffel tesla w/ transtrem. dpergo strat (ash/maple)


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

Teuffel Coco, or the new Ni wa from Teuffel.
there is a certain sunburst i would dig but Mr. Gibbons isn't done with it yet.


----------



## rideough (Mar 5, 2006)

I want a Gretsch White Penguin. Not a vintage one as I would feel horrible if I dropped a $90K+ guitar. So the newer reissue would be fine thank you!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*Here is mine*

always wanted one -traded for this one-time will tell if dreams and reality coincide

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jo...detail?.dir=/4fa9scd&.dnm=c2d6scd.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dream electric: Telecaster with a '50s vintage bridge pickup in a current modern style bridge, modern neck pickup at the neck and another between the other two, Strat style 5 way switch, ebony fingerboard, birdseye maple neck, bookmatched birdseye maple cap on a hollowed drop-top (arm rest) mahogany body with tummy cut, tortoiseshell pickguard, Gotoh 510 minis, roller nut and string trees (I like to bend), nickel hardware, dome knobs, Schaller strap locks, ebony body binding, no fretboard markers other than a fish at the 12th fret, 22 frets, extra cavity shielding...Calton hardshell case, leather gigbag...

I'm not even close to getting it, but I can dream. Sigh...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh I have many dream guitars. One is a 12 string Chapman Stick. Ibanez RGA 121 with Violin Flat finish. Custom made 8 string with string through bridge. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

A vintage ES335, ES345.

Personally I find this the most comfy electric to play while standing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Dream electric: Telecaster with a '50s vintage bridge pickup in a current modern style bridge, modern neck pickup at the neck and another between the other two, Strat style 5 way switch, ebony fingerboard, birdseye maple neck, bookmatched birdseye maple cap on a hollowed drop-top (arm rest) mahogany body with tummy cut, tortoiseshell pickguard, Gotoh 510 minis, roller nut and string trees (I like to bend), nickel hardware, dome knobs, Schaller strap locks, ebony body binding, no fretboard markers other than a fish at the 12th fret, 22 frets, extra cavity shielding...Calton hardshell case, leather gigbag...
> I'm not even close to getting it, but I can dream. Sigh...
> Peace, Mooh.



...everything starts with a dream, mooh.

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

David Henman,

Dream? A little Roy Buchanan and Mark Knopfler, or a little Jeff Beck and David Gilmore, or a little Danny Gatton and Rory Gallagher, or a little Keith Richards and Jimi Hendrix....or better, a whole lotta me. 

Telecasters are sublime, supremely hotrod-able tools of the trade, and they still remain what Leo Fender intended. He did it right the first time, imho, but sometimes I want to morph a Tele with a Strat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

my dream guitar : 



http://www.deanguitars.com/dean_winter_07/dime_razorback_v_skull.htm


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> David Henman,
> Dream? A little Roy Buchanan and Mark Knopfler, or a little Jeff Beck and David Gilmore, or a little Danny Gatton and Rory Gallagher, or a little Keith Richards and Jimi Hendrix....or better, a whole lotta me.
> Telecasters are sublime, supremely hotrod-able tools of the trade, and they still remain what Leo Fender intended. He did it right the first time, imho, but sometimes I want to morph a Tele with a Strat.
> Peace, Mooh.


...same here, mooh. a local fellow named jim kruger (sp?) builds teles. i saw one that he made that had a wilkinson two-point trem. it looked as natural as can be. i love my aerodyne tele, which has both a tummy cut and a bit of a forearm curve. my 86 tele deluxe plus (which has evolved into an mim nashville model) also has a tummy cut, as well as three pickups and a five-way switch.

that said, i do want to own a "traditional" tele one fine day.

-dh


----------

